# December Acquisitions



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A couple of early Christmas presents for myself. Enjoying the hell out of both. 

https://www.ratioclothing.com/p-20-white-campus-oxford.aspx










https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230214


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on the shirt.


----------



## TylerK (Aug 18, 2008)

Johnston and Murphy Runnell Chukkas

I have had my eye on these for some time and finally pulled the trigger.​


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Jovan said:


> A couple of early Christmas presents for myself. Enjoying the hell out of both.
> 
> https://www.ratioclothing.com/p-20-white-campus-oxford.aspx


Would love to get your thoughts on the shirt, please.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the look of the collar on that. How's the weight of the fabric?


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I went home for thanksgiving and discovered (or, re-discovered) a few things that belonged to my dad, who died a number of years ago. Here are a few ties and a whale belt that were in my brother's closet, as well as a J. Press herringbone jacket and and an LL Bean waxed cotton (Barbour knockoff) coat. I knew that I had these coats in the back of a closed but didn't know that that they fit me as well as they do.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Additional pics:


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Picked up 3 pairs of shoe trees from JosBank when they had 60% with free shipping. At $10 a pair, hard to resist. Also ordered a pair of shell AE Bradleys, but have no idea when these will arrive.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> Picked up 3 pairs of shoe trees from JosBank when they had 60% with free shipping. At $10 a pair, hard to resist. Also ordered a pair of shell AE Bradleys, but have no idea when these will arrive.


You didn't get 60% on the Bradleys, did you? That would be epic.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> You didn't get 60% on the Bradleys, did you? That would be epic.


roughly 54% off...

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF2291_1_40000000001_-1


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Bucksfan said:


> roughly 54% off...
> 
> https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF2291_1_40000000001_-1


This is an amazing deal. Can't imagine finding new shell for anything approaching this. Hence begins a tortuous internal debate with myself.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ +1. Starting to think about what I can sell to raise $250 quick.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Same price as the calf, WOW!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm picking up some Gregory Peck Specks after the new year...


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

LL Bean khakis
LL Bean Shetland in heather grey
LL Bean gumshoes...with the dark leather
Not a bad start to the month!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

smujd said:


> Would love to get your thoughts on the shirt, please.


A great buy. (Make sure to use the Facebook "Like" code on your first purchase for $25 off.) Sleeves a tad tight. Collar, cuffs, and placket are lined, but quite soft and not fused. You have to request soft, unfused lining on anything other than an OCBD or the fall plaids. Overall though, for something that doesn't require a lot of measurements, it fits quite well.



CMDC said:


> I like the look of the collar on that. How's the weight of the fabric?


The fabric is nice. Not as heavy or dense as Mercer, but roughly on par with Brooks Brothers. It's a bit stiff at first, but should soften up nicely with a few washes.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> ^ +1. Starting to think about what I can sell to raise $250 quick.


No kidding, I hadn't planned on any more shoe purchases for a while. I have several things to ebay, but as it stands now, I'm running quite a deficit from my various hobbies this year. Next year will be different (wink, wink).

In the meantime, I'll have to put these out of sight until next Spring. After I recently dropped $500 on the BB LHS, I don't want to press my luck around the homestead.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The Shell AE Bradleys are now back to $550 with the calf marked down to $250. Must have been a web snafu. Was anyone else able to get them??? Win for Bucksfan.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Huge win, that's a beautiful pair of shoes, look like they'd last forever, too.

Newly arrived, an Alden make up for LeatherSoul, slip on chukka, "dark chocolate" suede, plaza last. First try at that last, fits me well. These will see a lot of wear.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

CMDC said:


> The Shell AE Bradleys are now back to $550 with the calf marked down to $250. Must have been a web snafu. Was anyone else able to get them??? Win for Bucksfan.


If that deal included Macneils, I think my body would acted independently of my brain and ordered them by themselves.


----------



## MReeser (Feb 24, 2009)

Walnut Clifton's!


----------



## MReeser (Feb 24, 2009)

And a pair of LE Knit ties...looking forward to those!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just two evenings ago, I accepted delivery of a pair of AE Rush venetian loafers, in walnut burnished calf. The quality of materials and the craftsmanship are both superb. I may have to add tongue pads to acheive the fit I prefer. Having to do that, I would normally opt to return them and continue the search for a perfectly fitting pair of a perfect Venetian loafer design, but I must say, I more than a year of searching, I have found none that come close to these. Oh, what to do, what to do? :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

put in the pads, and when they break in, remove them, using GooGone to remove the sticky stuff (IMHO).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sir, you have convinced me. Thanks for the sound advice! :thumbs_up:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

These showed up in my mailbox yesterday, with a hat tip to Orgetorix:


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

FLorshiem Imperials?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Huntington Dongeal, 3/2 and all the right details for me.

For my son: A vintage BB blue sack blazer with the softest shoulder I've ever seen and a vintage BB grey herringbone tweed. His face really lit up when he put them on for the first time.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

Allen Edmonds Cole Shell Cordovan Loafers. They are more comfortable than my RL Darltons were or my Alden 986 LHS and without the constriction at the strap. Merry early Christmas!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Deacon said:


> FLorshiem Imperials?


Nettletons. They look great, Alan! Glad they worked out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Nettletons. They look great, Alan! Glad they worked out for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my GRAIL as far as wingtips are concerned, some day I'll find a pair in 13D...:icon_cheers:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Wearing them now, and can't say enough good about them. Keep after it and you'll find a pair. I bought a NOS pair several years ago, but the width was mislisted and I had to sell (for a profit, but still).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ Me too. I stole a NOS pair off the 'bay earlier this year, but they turned out to be 8s rather than the 11.5s they were listed as. I turned them into a pair of BB LHS, but still.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Me too. I stole a NOS pair off the 'bay earlier this year, but they turned out to be 8s rather than the 11.5s they were listed as. I turned them into a pair of BB LHS, but still.


nephew,
that is wonderful!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Filson 256



Just got a batch of my grandfather's pipes back from Walker Briar Works where I had them restored.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Danny, great acquisitions there. I wish I had something as nice as that Filson for my new laptop, but the backpack that came with it is probably a better choice given its size and weight!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the pipes Danny. I used to have a bit of a pipe thing a few years back. Really loved it but I stopped when my wife quit smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Danny said:


> Just got a batch of my grandfather's pipes back from Walker Briar Works where I had them restored.


Wonderful! Dave does great work. I've had him do a couple of mine, including a Peterson System just like yours. They come back better than new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

those pipes are beautiful, and better than new indeed. pipes are hell to break in.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ Patience and a bit of honey coating the inside of the bowl before the first smoke has worked well for me.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I got lucky with some Florsheim shells and convinced the seller to do a BIN. Here's hoping the third pair's the charm and these don't crack on me. They fit great. Will need to have rubber toplifts put on in place of the V-cleat suicide heels.










(seller's photo)


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Danny,

Great pipes! I'd have thought they were brand new if you hadn't said anything.

Also, neat to see Nutrition and Physical Degeneration there on your table. Such an interesting read, and so underappreciated!


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Patience and a bit of honey coating the inside of the bowl before the first smoke has worked well for me.


I find that honey makes a new pipe bite even harder. Just got to smoke the bejeesus out of it until it calms down. Pipes are indeed hell to break in; that's why I've been smoking the same one for the last five years. Nothing beats good old briar.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good job, Orgetorix! Is that good eBay karma for alerting me about the Nettletons?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck Orgetorix! I hope they work out.

It also increases the odds I may get the _next_ 11D.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Just won my first ebay auction, I saw the name Fioravanti mentioned in an old thread about Lou Miles.

I hope it fits, it says 48R but the measurements look a little long to me. I'm a 48L usually.

Winning bid was $76, plus $10 to ship.

It is a 100% Cashmere sports coat.



Wish me luck with the fitting!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Redacted: Wrong Thread


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I splurged on these. Sheer decadence.

From STP - with a combination of discounts and credit they came in at about $300.

And since I cleaned out the PayPal slush fund to buy them they feel sort of, well, free, even though they're not.

I turn 50 in February, and I think these will outlive me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice PTBs at a good price.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I splurged on these. Sheer decadence.
> 
> From STP - with a combination of discounts and credit they came in at about $300.
> 
> ...


nephew,
enjoy wearing


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Ordered a couple things from Island Canvas, a small duffel and an eyeglass case. Both are very nice and reasonably priced.



And a Bean Maine Guide Shirt.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Had to pick up one of these. https://www.themandonstore.com/product/54/product-details.html


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Congratulations on the great shoes, Patrick!



Patrick06790 said:


> I splurged on these. Sheer decadence.
> 
> From STP - with a combination of discounts and credit they came in at about $300.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Not only do the Trickers look like they'll outlast you, they look like you'll be collecting social security before you've got 'em properly broken in. Seriously, great shoes. Didn't know STP carried Tricker.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Danny said:


> Ordered a couple things from Island Canvas, a small duffel and an eyeglass case. Both are very nice and reasonably priced.


Island Canvas is canvas luggage's best kept secret. I ordered a couple of custom small duffels from her that are perfect. I'm planning on having her make a heavy duty briefcase and large duffel out of 24oz. waxed canvas sometime early next year.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> I splurged on these. Sheer decadence.
> 
> From STP - with a combination of discounts and credit they came in at about $300.
> 
> ...


360* Norwegian welt and a gusseted tongue? These are built to last way past when the zombies wipe us out and the apes take over.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> 360* Norwegian welt and a gusseted tongue? These are built to last way past when the zombies wipe us out and the apes take over.


The Gusseted Tongues would be a good name for a rock band.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Better than The Norwegian Welts? I think The Plain Toe Bluchers would be a good name, too. I think it's time for a "What's the most trad rock band name?" thread.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My friends called their band "The Sphenoids"


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

118$ msrp Lincs by David Chu fair isle sweater vest that I scored on the 'Bay for 20$. For those of you who don't know he is also the designer of Nautica. Although not a trad brand, it is definitely a trad design. Thoughts?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alan, those are sublime. I've been searching for a pair (in my size) just like those. I love the shape of the toes on the old Nettletons.


AlanC said:


>


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks. I can't stress how much I love them. However, by quoting those just before I reveal these makes me look like a shell cordovan brogue madman...

Santa stuffed these into the mailbox yesterday...




























 

(but will Orgetorix like the color?)


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

They look sensational. Just the thing for a brogued shell madman.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

If you're referring to my love/hate relationship with cigar, those pass. They have red undertones, rather than green, at least in your pics.

I love them! You have a nicer Santa than I do.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

My current double-edge razor is shedding chrome like a snake with psoriasis, so I ordered this bad boy direct from Sheffield:









_Edwin Jagger DE89 in Barley Chrome__ (pic from B&B)_


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks. I can't stress how much I love them. However, by quoting those just before I reveal these makes me look like a shell cordovan brogue madman...
> 
> Santa stuffed these into the mailbox yesterday...
> 
> ...


nephew,
outstanding looking boot, enjoy wearing,


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thank you! And I'm glad they pass the Orgetorix muster.



hardline_42 said:


> My current double-edge razor is shedding chrome like a snake with psoriasis, so I ordered this bad boy direct from Sheffield:
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a372/hardline_42/EdwinJaggerDE89BA11SafetyRazor5.jpg
> _Edwin Jagger DE89 in Barley Chrome__ (pic from B&B)_


You'll love it. I bought an EJ razor a few months back, and really like it a lot. I'm hoping it will be a lifetime razor.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Thank you! And I'm glad they pass the Orgetorix muster.
> 
> You'll love it. I bought an EJ razor a few months back, and really like it a lot. I'm hoping it will be a lifetime razor.


Alan, your post is what got me to consider EJ. Until recently, I split my shaving 50/50 between my collection of straights and my lone merkur travel DE. I've been heading more towards a 90/10 split favoring the DE since I don't have the time on weekday mornings anymore, but the head of my DE has started flaking so badly that I can only use one side because the pulled-up chrome on the other scratches my skin. The EJ is touted as being the most expertly finished razor available, with very deep, even chrome plating which I hope will contribute to its longevity.

As far as a lifetime DE, I don't think any current production razor is up to snuff (except maybe the Feather all-stainless, with a price-tag to match). The old Gillettes from the first half of the 20th century are alive and kicking because their backup material is brass. Current razors' mystery metal corrodes as soon as the plating starts to come off. Thankfully, there are EJ/Muhle replacement heads available.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

hardline_42 said:


> Alan, your post is what got me to consider EJ.


Then I've done my job. If it makes you feel better, I've decided I need some Rancourt bluchers since your thread.



> As far as a lifetime DE, I don't think any current production razor is up to snuff...


Alas, moth and rust destroy.

Are you a member at B&B? If you have any pull over there, my membership has never been confirmed so I can post (username "AlanC"). I've tried contacting powers that be to no avail.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Purchases this evening to celebrate the end of my first semester of grad school:

1) The thrift find of the last 6 months or so, a Brooks 346 (in block letters back when 346 meant good) Glen plaid, patch pocket, hook vent, 3/2 sack - wish I had a camera that would do justice to it.

2) A 12 pack of High Life.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the High Life. Good drinkin'


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

High Life was the bread & butter of my grad school career (HS and college too). Keep up the tradition.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah, the poor man's corona.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

fourthed, my go-to beer.
I prefer cans in the summer ($13.99 for 30) an bottles in the winter.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> yeah, the poor man's corona.


When I was in college, Corona was the poor man's Corona! Before it became popular,it was just very very cheap beer.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> yeah, the poor man's corona.


The poor man's thin, watery, awful beer? :icon_scratch:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, that one. believe it or not, though held in low esteem in Mexico, it's much loved in the states, particularly in summer, perhaps because of the clear bottle: at least it's usually served in the bottle with a wedge of lime.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Early last evening the UPS guy dropped a parcel from Allen Edmonds on our front porch. Contained within were a back-up pair of Darlton, walnut calf, boots, purchase during the recent seconds sale for a remarkably modest price of $149.50. Having purchased a first quality pair of same at full retail, just a few months back and finding the design to be exceptionally handsome, I just couldn't resist picking up a back-up pair for well under half the original retail price for a pair...and, LOL, have now completely removed any doubt that the wife may have had, that I am completely nuts when it comes to shoes/boots!  :crazy:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sad that no one has replied about my Fair Isle


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll reply: I think it's very nice, and would do very well under a tweed jacket; on the negative side, it's really a Fair Isle inspired "type." Looks like lambswool (hard to tell from the pic, but it doesn't look like it's made of true, coarser shetland wool; the figures are smaller, and not the typical Fait Isle designs, nor are the colors typical. But that isn't necessarily an issue. It's a very nice sweater vest.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. I value your trusted opinion rambler


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like I am the proud owner of a Black Watch Pendleton XXL, courtesy of the AAAC thrift exchange. Yes this is what we used to wear in high school in San Diego.

:aportnoy:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Grrr...I mean enjoy!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> fourthed, my go-to beer.
> I prefer cans in the summer ($13.99 for 30) an bottles in the winter.


When we couldn't find Rolling Rock in 7oz bottles we went with High Life as this photo from 1979 attests...









...and one cannot be a slave to fashion crabbing all day in a 12ft boat!!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

We drank a lot of Old Milwaukee - the Beer That Made Milwaukee Fat and Gaseous.

if we were really broke we bought cases of "breakers" — super cheap brands like Iron City and Piels, Old Dutch and Old Sweatsock. They came in those hand grenade-shaped bottles. The "breaker" part meant they were cases assembled of loose bottles from cases that had suffered breakage. So we'd get seven of one brand and 12 of another, etc. We had to buy a minimum of five cases to have it delivered to Granville, ohio, from newark, about 10 miles away. None of my gang had cars so there was always a scramble to get the beer order money collected and the order phoned in before 11 a.m.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

On a clothing note I bought the Eddie jacobs olive cord jacket from wacolo. I am anxiously awaiting this missing piece of my wardrobe. When I get down to 25 sport coats that fit I get nervous.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Patrick, if it doesn't fit, let me know. I had my eye on it as well.


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

Picked up this J&B Whisky branded tie from a charity (thrift) shop. It's silk and has little J&B emblems in the stripes. Thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm the new owner of two sweaters from TweedyDon - the red Braemer Shetland crewneck and the LLB Norwegian and I am very happy with them.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I won a BB camelhair sort of a plaid sport coat on ebay for $20.50 plus $13 shipping.

No idea how this will work out, have you ever seen such a thing?

Scroll down a bit on this linked page and I think you'll see it.



Comments appreciated.

:idea:

All this talk about beer is making me thirsty.

brb.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yes, that's a standard/traditional offering in camel hair. You'll run across it from other makers as well. I like it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, I was just remembering the suggestion to one forum member to use his new coat for a dog rug, lol.

In other news, the 100% cashmere coat I won on ebay for $75 arrived. The brand is Fioravanti. The only thing that surprised me is that the gorge seems low, with long lapels.

I was thinking maybe the buttons could be repositioned but then I'm not sure if the lapels could be re-shaped.

It is cut like this but mine is black and cashmere:









My concern is that it may accentuate my worse features (a bit overweight) by being cut low. The top button of the two is about at my umbilicus.

I'm not sure what gives the lapels their shape and if they can be pressed/ironed to behave differently. I am thinking part of it is the shape in which the front of the coat is cut, hmmm. . .


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My Bradleys came in. Kudos to Allen Edmonds for making good on their pricing mistake; I had doubts that they would.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Well done. Serves me right for being tentative. Kudos to AE too.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^^ Very nice. I'm gnashing my teeth in envy. Hear it?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Indeed. I feel fortunate to have lucked out.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Received today: Donegal cap from O'Connell's. Fantastic hat! 




This replaces a Harris Tweed cap I received last week from LLB (which is being returned tomorrow.) The LLB is a nice tweed but the construction has an amazing amount of excess fabric that billows out on the sides and top. Looks almost like a newsboy cap. The O'Connell's cap has a great profile and is made in Ireland versus China for the LLB. I gladly pay $15 more for a better cap from Ireland than a lesser design made in China.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> My Bradleys came in. Kudos to Allen Edmonds for making good on their pricing mistake; I had doubts that they would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Only $15 more? That's a steal!


MidWestTrad said:


> Received today: Donegal cap from O'Connell's. Fantastic hat!
> 
> This replaces a Harris Tweed cap I received last week from LLB (which is being returned tomorrow.) The LLB is a nice tweed but the construction has an amazing amount of excess fabric that billows out on the sides and top. Looks almost like a newsboy cap. The O'Connell's cap has a great profile and is made in Ireland versus China for the LLB. I gladly pay $15 more for a better cap from Ireland than a lesser design made in China.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ looks like a Hanna. Nice.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^I'm loving that too. Might have to check that out myself.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> ^ looks like a Hanna. Nice.


A Hanna indeed!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I think The Plain Toe Bluchers would be a good name, too. I think it's time for a "What's the most trad rock band name?" thread.


If you don't mind, I'm borrowing this band name for a throwaway line in a short film I'm writing. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If you don't mind, I'm borrowing this band name for a throwaway line in a short film I'm writing. It has a nice ring to it.


As long as I can make a cameo.  You're only about 11 exits from me on the NJTP.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I have that same exact cap. Love it. Enjoy.



MidWestTrad said:


> Received today: Donegal cap from O'Connell's. Fantastic hat!
> 
> This replaces a Harris Tweed cap I received last week from LLB (which is being returned tomorrow.) The LLB is a nice tweed but the construction has an amazing amount of excess fabric that billows out on the sides and top. Looks almost like a newsboy cap. The O'Connell's cap has a great profile and is made in Ireland versus China for the LLB. I gladly pay $15 more for a better cap from Ireland than a lesser design made in China.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> As long as I can make a cameo. You're only about 11 exits from me on the NJTP.


At U of Delaware (aka U of New Jersey, Delaware Campus) all the New Jerseyites never asked "where are you from" it was always "what exit do you live off of!!"

Should the "PTBs" have a front man??

Such as Bruce Springsteen and the PTBs??


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> At U of Delaware (aka U of New Jersey, Delaware Campus) all the New Jerseyites never asked "where are you from" it was always "what exit do you live off of!!"
> 
> Should the "PTBs" have a front man??
> 
> Such as Bruce Springsteen and the PTBs??


That's old school. Nowadays, we use this.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> I have that same exact cap. Love it. Enjoy.


Well then that makes three of us! I truly like those Hannas- great purchase, enjoy wearing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> That's old school. Nowadays, we use this.


I'm confident that Toxic Fumes in proximity to Russians and Polacks is purely coincidental.

Well, for us Polacks anyway!!

We have spent most of our time these days driving through Pretty Much Alabama on our way to Canadians, Philly Trash and Gaudy Summer Homes.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm confident that Toxic Fumes in proximity to Russians and Polacks is purely coincidental.
> 
> Well, for us Polacks anyway!!
> 
> We have spent most of our time these days driving through Pretty Much Alabama on our way to Canadians, Philly Trash and Gaudy Summer Homes.


If you're ever in the neighborhood, swing on over by Happy White Families and we'll take a trip up to Lawyers Driving Hybrids to check out those Norman Hilton sport coats. That's "Happy" White Families, not "Friendly" White Families (where YouReppRob lives).


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Got a couple pairs of Bean Blucher Mocs today. One pair (~5 years old) back from the cobbler with a big Vibram oil resistant sole and one pair from the LLB Signature sale last week in loden suede. Looking forward to breaking in both pairs.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^

Nice re-sole.

I've been to "Friendly" White Families recently visiting my Aunt the Sister. (Nun) There are actually a lot of Polacks up there as well!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

nerdykarim said:


> Got a couple pairs of Bean Blucher Mocs today. One pair (~5 years old) back from the cobbler with a big Vibram oil resistant sole and one pair from the LLB Signature sale last week in loden suede. Looking forward to breaking in both pairs.


I think you might be on to something:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw this pic on styleforum a while back and really liked the look. I think mine will look really great when the sole has broken in a little bit.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not as big a fan of the mini ripple-sole your cobbler put on. I prefer the Cristy wedge or the Armortred's profile, but I'm sure they'll look nice with some wear.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm not as big a fan of the mini ripple-sole your cobbler put on. I prefer the Cristy wedge or the Armortred's profile, but I'm sure they'll look nice with some wear.


Honestly, I agree.

This was the only style that my cobbler carried, though, and the resole was only $30 so I went for it. It's a lot more subtle when I'm wearing them and, like you said, I think they'll look better after a year or two.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> If you're ever in the neighborhood, swing on over by Happy White Families and we'll take a trip up to Lawyers Driving Hybrids to check out those Norman Hilton sport coats. That's "Happy" White Families, not "Friendly" White Families (where YouReppRob lives).


Oh, no. I only go to school here. "Where Clerks Was Filmed" is my neck of the woods. In fact, I've actually met the gentleman who owned the stores it was based on / filmed at. Nice guy. He claims to have first told Kevin Smith the story of Srinivasa Ramanujan, the Indian mathematician, which Smith later told to Matt Damon and Ben Affleck, who then based "Good Will Hunting" on it.

He mentioned all that during a job interview. I didn't get the job, but it's now my best story.

Back on topic, I like those Vibram-soles, nerdykarim, and I hope you like the Signature mocs. I asked for the blue suede version (Carl Perkins fan, what can I say) for Christmas.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing


Thanks!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just received some deerskin double-soled wool fleece-lined moccasins from The Hitchin' Post. I had been searching for a made in USA moc slipper with natural wool fleece lining (all the others are polyester) in a double soft sole (Townview makes a single sole in moosehide) and I couldn't be happier with these. They were nice enough to make them up for me in chocolate brown at no charge. They're light as a feather and feel like wearing gloves on my feet.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Received in the mail today my Black Watch Plaid Pendleton board shirt.

Really nice, with sharp lines. Thinner and greener as opposed to the blue-dominant plaids we used to wear. As expected, the shoulders are a bit wide, but I need that XXL to fit my chest/torso. And it's OK for it to be a little loose, as I intend to wear it over another shirt as a light cover/jacket.

But with the thinness of the fabric, it could be worn as a regular shirt.

Thanks CDMC, I am quite pleased!


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Arrived yesterday: MacNeil's in brown distressed leather. Not a great picture, the color is nicer than it appears. Thought they would be a great casual day shoe.

Anyone have thoughts on what you would polish them with? I'm thinking a neutral/clear polish to preserve the contrasting stitching.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow. I really really like those MacNeils. Fantastic.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

ArtVandalay said:


> Wow. I really really like those MacNeils. Fantastic.


+1. Are those from the custom program?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I was in AE today hoping to take a look at those. They didn't have them. They look nice though.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

AncientMadder said:


> +1. Are those from the custom program?


No, regular stock. I think they are a relatively new offering though. They are listed separately on the AE website from the dressier versions of the MacNeils.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MidWestTrad: Those MacNeils are very handsome. May you long wear them and do so in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

J Crew burnt orange wool jacket from Ebay. Going to make it into a 3/2 roll. Patch pockets. No shoulder padding. I'm excited. Size XLT


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Bermuda said:


> J Crew burnt orange wool jacket from Ebay. Going to make it into a 3/2 roll. Patch pockets. No shoulder padding. I'm excited. Size XLT
> 
> View attachment 3394


How are you going to do that? ? ? With an iron? ? ?


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

My best-ever thrift find: a Chipp navy flannel blazer, 3-2 sack, three patch pockets, great condition -- and in my size. $6.41.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I just wonder at the whimsy of the person who priced it.

Or is that inclusive of tax?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> I just wonder at the whimsy of the person who priced it.
> 
> Or is that inclusive of tax?


_I'd_ assume so, but there's no point in looking a thrift horse in the mouth in this situation.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Just snagged these from SA yesterday for $3

Brown and blue hounds tooth in heavy flannel by (vintage) Corbin.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Bermuda said:


> J Crew burnt orange wool jacket from Ebay. Going to make it into a 3/2 roll. Patch pockets. No shoulder padding. I'm excited. Size XLT
> 
> View attachment 3394
> View attachment 3395


Looks like it is and maybe was incorrectly buttoned.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks. I can't stress how much I love them. However, by quoting those just before I reveal these makes me look like a shell cordovan brogue madman...
> 
> Santa stuffed these into the mailbox yesterday...
> 
> ...


Drool.....:icon_hailthee:


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Rancourt loafers in #8 CXL. Absolutely beautiful shoes. Will be a shame to wear them and scuff them up.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are really nice, Mid, but they won't be at their best until they're scuffed up and worn in, maybe for the better part of a year, so you'd better get crackin' :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

In regards to the Rancourt shoes, I see that you wear a 10 1/2 E. Would appreciate your impression of how the sizing is in comparison to the LHS.

I wear an 11 E in the Barrie and Van last, was a real treat to discover them because they fit my feet better than any other shoes I've ever worn.

Forgive me if this has been discussed; I've been away for a while.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Those are really nice, Mid, but they won't be at their best until they're scuffed up and worn in, maybe for the better part of a year, so you'd better get crackin' :icon_smile_big:


I agree Rambler. Actually looking forward to getting them into the rotation. I really like the CXL.



Dragoon said:


> In regards to the Rancourt shoes, I see that you wear a 10 1/2 E. Would appreciate your impression of how the sizing is in comparison to the LHS.
> 
> I wear an 11 E in the Barrie and Van last, was a real treat to discover them because they fit my feet better than any other shoes I've ever worn.
> 
> Forgive me if this has been discussed; I've been away for a while.


Good question Dragoon. I typically wear a 10.5 D in a lace-up shoe. I have found that I need to go to an E in a loafer. In the LHS I wear 10E. I have loafers from several different makers and I always end up with E. These Rancourts fit perfectly. Hope this helps!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

MidWestTrad said:


> Rancourt loafers in #8 CXL. Absolutely beautiful shoes. Will be a shame to wear them and scuff them up.


Awesome shoes, MWT! I actually had Kyle write up a quote for a pair in the #8 CXL but in a pinch penny with color-matched thread and brown edge dressing. Unfortunately, I won't be getting those 'til next year, but these are making me lose my patience! Congrats on some great loafers.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Snagged a beautiful bright red BB cotton sweater on eBay. A bit of a full cut for a medium but still wearable. It was made in the USA. Based on the full cut I assume it is from the 90's. Still has that bright red color and no piling. 

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330653445773&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=11500208236


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

I couldn't walk past the AE store too many times without purchasing something.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

MidWestTrad said:


> These Rancourts fit perfectly. Hope this helps!


Very much, thank you. The Chromexcel ranger moc is calling to me.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

My first big thrift store score; a pair of AE Cambridge Burgundy Shells for $25 in excellent condition. I normally wear an 11-11.5 EEE and these are 12 C but they fit pretty well in store. I hope they continue to be comfortable with extended wear.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Conductor, these are really great.



conductor said:


> Just snagged these from SA yesterday for $3
> 
> Brown and blue hounds tooth in heavy flannel by (vintage) Corbin.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you. They are at the tailor's getting hemmed and cuffed. Can't wait to pick them up and add them to the rotation!


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Great find! If they don't work I'm sure you can flip them on the forum.



mhj said:


> My first big thrift store score; a pair of AE Cambridge Burgundy Shells for $25 in excellent condition. I normally wear an 11-11.5 EEE and these are 12 C but they fit pretty well in store. I hope they continue to be comfortable with extended wear.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Very much, thank you. The Chromexcel ranger moc is calling to me.


Now, they do use different lasts for the pennys vs. bluchers. Give Kyle a call, very happy w my Rancort 3-eye bluchers.

Nice shoe MWT!


----------



## Fedora Freak 61 (Nov 3, 2010)

I discovered a used/like new condition John Weitz Harris Tweed sport coat in MY size (48R) and even the sleeves fit perfect! For only $6.99 + tax I`m counting this as my main Christmas present.




























Fedora Freak 61


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Just two evenings ago, I accepted delivery of a pair of AE Rush venetian loafers, in walnut burnished calf. The quality of materials and the craftsmanship are both superb. I may have to add tongue pads to acheive the fit I prefer. Having to do that, I would normally opt to return them and continue the search for a perfectly fitting pair of a perfect Venetian loafer design, but I must say, I more than a year of searching, I have found none that come close to these. Oh, what to do, what to do? :crazy:


I did tongue pads on my shell Strands, and don't regret it for a second. My first pair of loafers, a brogue split toe Gucci (terrible leather BTW), I did tongue pads for the first 5-6 wears, then took them out. Now they fit like a charm (still have crappy leather though).


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, I do have an acquisition to add for the month. Much like our good friend Hookem absolutely DOMINATED the October thread, I surmise that I win December's 'Best Acquisition' award:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

You got a ring and a nice manicure??


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats, GT! That's quite a ring!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen!!

Tweedy: I'd like to say I was wearing the navy cashmere when I did this, but sadly, I was not. I was forced into denim (but was rocking a cashmere button up shirt!).

Hardline: quite the ring for quite the girl. Thank you, its been a two month work in progress!



WouldaShoulda said:


> You got a ring and a nice manicure??


Heh, funny story about that. She known for a while that this was 'coming', but had no clue when. I told half her friends it was new years (the half I expected to keep the secret; as this was the original plan), and the other half (who wouldn't) that it happening in March during a planned vacation. So she's out Saturday with her best friend (who has the March date), and as they're waiting for (my) gifts to get wrapped at the local (ridiculously) high-end men's store her friend says 'aren't you getting a manicure today', she says 'no, why? SHOULD I?!?!?!', friend says 'noooo, you have a LONG time before that happens'. She had, to date, been keeping her nails in proper shape. For those of us with a less keen eye, you'll notice they're quite grown out and the index finger is pretty chipped. Good thing there's a distraction....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
TGT: Congratulations on your engagement. The ring is impressive. However, I must tell you, it is but the second prettiest thing in the picture!

Also, glad to hear the tongue pads worked for you!  I am wearing my AE Rush's as I type this and am indeed glad that I kept them. The initial heel slippage seems to be resolving itsself...with a little help from the tongue pads.

This AM the wife and I visited our local outlet mall. Picked up a Fair Isle sweater and two ties (Santa on ice skates on a navy background and multi colored Hemlock leaves on a dark green background) at BB and a pair of Herringbone weave, grey wool trousers at PRL.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Great! I love the green and purple alternating stripes.


Fedora Freak 61 said:


> I discovered a used/like new condition John Weitz Harris Tweed sport coat in MY size (48R) and even the sleeves fit perfect! For only $6.99 + tax I`m counting this as my main Christmas present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats! That is one seriously huge diamond. Must be worth at least 10 pairs of Alden's...



TheGreatTwizz said:


> Oh, I do have an acquisition to add for the month. Much like our good friend Hookem absolutely DOMINATED the October thread, I surmise that I win December's 'Best Acquisition' award:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

funny, i had a similar "alden conversion exchange" last night when i paid for dinner.... i thought 4 more of these dinners and i could buy any ravello i want.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Heh, funny story about that.


That's cute.

Mazel Tov!!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's cute.
> 
> Mazel Tov!!


Thanks Woulda!



conductor said:


> Congrats! That is one seriously huge diamond. Must be worth at least 10 pairs of Alden's...


 Heh, thanks. I would surmise quite a few more; in shell.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> TGT: Congratulations on your engagement. The ring is impressive. However, I must tell you, it is but the second prettiest thing in the picture!
> 
> Also, glad to hear the tongue pads worked for you! I am wearing my AE Rush's as I type this and am indeed glad that I kept them. The initial heel slippage seems to be resolving itsself...with a little help from the tongue pads.


Thank you!! You are correct, that champagne glass is quite attractive ;D


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

RL Rugby tennis sweater. new from ebay


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got my first pair of Aldens after years of being an AE man. Black perforated captoe balmoral in calf.

They are incredible, I still need one more pair of shoes before I consider my collection complete. I will have to do some serious consideration about whether to save my pennies for another pair of Aldens or stay with my much loved and local Allen Edmonds.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Twizz, congratulations!!! Absolutely fantastic, I'm sure y'all are both thrilled beyond belief. Nice ring, too!

Christmas present from my fiancé. I feel like it fits the 'trad' category as I first read of them here a couple years back!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice. Reminds me a lot of the vintage 1960s radio I own.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Enjoy, Hookem. We sold those for years and they were massively popular. People couldn't believe the sound. I listened to a lot of news from lake wobegon on mine.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Picked up a Land's End blue oxford and a Rugby purple oxford for Christmas. Also got this:

Land's End soccer tie, since I am the only soccer coach who works as a teacher in my school also.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

SconnieTrad said:


> Just got my first pair of Aldens after years of being an AE man. Black perforated captoe balmoral in calf.
> 
> They are incredible, I still need one more pair of shoes before I consider my collection complete. I will have to do some serious consideration about whether to save my pennies for another pair of Aldens or stay with my much loved and local Allen Edmonds.


I have my sights set on the shell LHSs from Brooks. Once I have them, I'd like to think my shoe collection will be complete, but I'm sure that won't be the case ;-)

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Enjoy, Hookem. We sold those for years and they were massively popular. People couldn't believe the sound. I listened to a lot of news from lake wobegon on mine.


You just gained rep from me... if I could give it on this forum.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Christmas gifts: 
Vulfix shaving mug
Kent clothes brush
Wool block-stripe tie
Burgundy- and brown-edged pocket squares










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

vwguy said:


> I have my sights set on the shell LHSs from Brooks. Once I have them, I'd like to think my shoe collection will be complete, but I'm sure that won't be the case ;-)
> 
> Brian


nephew,
the shell addiction will effect you


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I would post my Christmas "acquisitions" but I'm afraid the clothing wouldn't interest you all that much!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

gant corduroy jeans in faded burgundy
gant tan/brown herringbone tweed sport coat, 3 patch pockets, double vented, perfect natural shoulders
engine turned silver tie bar
on the lookout for a new pair of jeans.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Untilted said:


> gant corduroy jeans in faded burgundy
> gant tan/brown herringbone tweed sport coat, 3 patch pockets, double vented, perfect natural shoulders
> engine turned silver tie bar
> on the lookout for a new pair of jeans.


nephew,
welcome home


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed. It's been half a year since you last posted!


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

The lady friend got me this wonderful J Press bow tie with little foxes on it for me for Christmas. She's a keeper. And my girlfriend isn't half bad either.

Also got this great shetland from Wm. Fox--probably the best fitting shetland I own.

I'll be browsing at Press, Paul Stuart, and BB in NYC tomorrow. We'll see how much self restraint I have.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

New Brooks Brothers patchwork madras shirt from Ebay!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hayek said:


> View attachment 3446
> 
> 
> The lady friend got me this wonderful J Press bow tie with little foxes on it for me for Christmas. She's a keeper. And my girlfriend isn't half bad either.
> ...


Tell me about that Wm Fox Shetland. I haven't been in there in a while but that may give me a reason.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I recently received a wonderful gift from the Andover Shop: one of their alpaca wool sweaters that looks like a sweatshirt. It's really comfortable, and it's clearly going to get a lot of wear:

https://theandovershop.com/web/men/mens_sweaters/151.htm


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Those look very interesting. It goes without saying that you must post pictures!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Well, Trip, I'm currently wearing it. So your wish is my command:


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Just picked up my first pair of glasses from the optometrist's office. Anglo American 403, they work well with my round face.

https://www.irisoptical.co.uk/img/frames/Anglo-American-Optical-MOD-403-glasses-side.jpg


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

funny how they are actually called "Anglo American". Are there "Mexican American" or "African American" glasses as well?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Well, Trip, I'm currently wearing it. So your wish is my command:
> 
> View attachment 3449


Wow! That's a great-looking sweater, Sir Cingle!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Thanks, Tiger! The Andover Shop always has a post-Christmas sale and decent shipping rates, so you could acquire one for ca. 30% off, I'd wager. I really like the casual look of the sweater, and it is ultra-comfortable.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

These Johnston and Murphy Brennan Wingtips in white. Got a great deal and eagerly looking forward to bringing them out for fairer weather in the new year.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice cap!
+1 on the Ireland vs. China. You made a strong choice.



MidWestTrad said:


> Received today: Donegal cap from O'Connell's. Fantastic hat!
> 
> This replaces a Harris Tweed cap I received last week from LLB (which is being returned tomorrow.) The LLB is a nice tweed but the construction has an amazing amount of excess fabric that billows out on the sides and top. Looks almost like a newsboy cap. The O'Connell's cap has a great profile and is made in Ireland versus China for the LLB. I gladly pay $15 more for a better cap from Ireland than a lesser design made in China.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

CMDC said:


> Tell me about that Wm Fox Shetland. I haven't been in there in a while but that may give me a reason.


Not quite as shaggy as the shaggy dog. It also fits me very well. The bottom part of the sweater fits well around my waist. Not too loose (BB shetland, andover shop lambswool) and doesn't leave a lot of excess material hanging down (the shaggy dog that i bought a few years ago). It's just very well proportioned to my body (41L suit, 6'2", 190 lbs).

The shetland supply was running low but It's just a great store to check out. I spent quite a while just talking clothes with the guys there. You can also "like" them on facebook and get on their e-mail mailing list now.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

Very sharp, MWT.



MidWestTrad said:


> Rancourt loafers in #8 CXL. Absolutely beautiful shoes. Will be a shame to wear them and scuff them up.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

purple grey scarf just purchased from the Brooks Brothers sale. These are the school colors at the school where I teach so this is very exciting!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

The glory...

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/img0723ai.jpg/


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Nice gets. I picked up a #1 stripe bow in burgundy for $15 today.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Victory!


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

A really cool vintage double breasted shawl collar cardigan from A&F. Bought it to flip. That's not working.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*If you squint...*



Danny said:


> The glory...
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/img0723ai.jpg/


The mild aspiration...


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that a new LE pink OCBD? I've been waiting for them to bring it back, could I be so lucky to actually have it available in the Hyde Park model?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

SconnieTrad said:


> Is that a new LE pink OCBD? I've been waiting for them to bring it back, could I be so lucky to actually have it available in the Hyde Park model?


I wanted to ask the same question, but none of those look like current Hyde Parks. There are no pink and no uni-stripe HP's and the yellow they currently have is more of a rancid butter color than the muted canary in the pic above.

My guess is they're the non-iron original oxfords. The pink might be a royal oxford.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

firedancer said:


> A really cool vintage double breasted shawl collar cardigan from A&F. Bought it to flip. That's not working.


What size? Got pics?


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^its a medium and I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm reminded of those times I've seen a doctor, and they brought in 5 others to consult over some patch of skin as if only _it_ was present.

_Yes_, they are of the non-iron variety (ok, nothing to see here), but a mix of pinpoints and oxfords. I only _wish_ they were HP's.

I also grabbed one of their canvas field coats for around $30. Not bad.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm reminded of those times I've seen a doctor, and they brought in 5 others to consult over some patch of skin as if only _it_ was present...


Haha! Sorry, TA. Didn't mean to make you feel invisible.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

No worries. I'm trying to go smilie-free today; there would have been a wink on the end otherwise.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I've found my to go pair of casual shoe -- brown suede chukka boots by PF Flyers:


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

LE Chino Blazer
I bought this from their most recent 40% off sale.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

As promised 
The vintage A&F shawl. Love it. 

And some more if today's trappings. 
PRL cashmere cable crew, Phineas Cole GP tropical trousers with the lavender that I love. And some new kick around bucks courtesy of the Nordstrom sale. I will never spend over $150.00 on bucks. Sorry Mr. McNairy.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

jfkemd said:


> LE Chino Blazer
> I bought this from their most recent 40% off sale.


How is it overall? I've thought about getting one for when it warms up.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

I like it so far.
The shoulders are unpadded. I ended up sizing down to get the best fit.
It is also darted, but I think it hardly detracts from the overall coat.
Not bad at all for a $60 blazer.
On a final note, I do think that the website pictures don't do this coat justice.



Jovan said:


> How is it overall? I've thought about getting one for when it warms up.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

firedancer said:


> As promised
> The vintage A&F shawl. Love it.


You should sell me that.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Also got some oxfords in the nerdykarim-compliant color scheme.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Very McQueen. Me likey!



srivats said:


> I think I've found my to go pair of casual shoe -- brown suede chukka boots by PF Flyers:


----------

